# 186 ft.



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Tyler Bradt. Holy shit.

Tyler Bradt smashes the World Waterfall record

Plenty of speculation on Boater Talk. Palouse Falls, WA looks like a plausible drop of that size in North America.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Here we go again.....


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

My cock is 7"


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

186 damn a couple of us said it that tyler should hold the record shit now he does again. what the fuck though 186. how much freefall is this anybody have the second conversion?


----------



## lito (Dec 1, 2007)

*Working Stiff Goes Kayaking!*

I hate to sound like a cynic as I have been mute on the debate about the waterfall record thing... but get ready to lock and load and fire at will.

First:
Wow. Takes a great deal of skill, mental stamina, preparation to do something like this. As a paddler I recognize the factors involved... the cool thing about it is that it highlights some cool geography and adds a paddler to the mix. Very cool. 


Next: 
Yawn. How is this relevant to 99.9% of the greater population and a very small sliver of our paddling population? Sure it is a feat to be recognized but do I think that the mass market media is running with these "stunts" and to the greater population has a misconstrued view of paddling therefore rivers and as a result protecting rivers in general. When I am encouraging co-workers, for example, to write letters about say... the Omnibus Land Act that passed recently and they are asking why? and I explain that it is important for reasons a, b, and c...and because I want to paddle in wild places... I feel like it takes a great deal to explain our sport to a "normal" person. I just think it will become harder the more these "records" become shown in the mainstream. I simply have no control over that. People are still going to "cut this edge" of the sport and the media will still pick up the video feed because it is visually stunning and will leave mouth-breathing couch potatoes mouths open just long enough to make it to commercial.

The future of the sport in not in hucking carcass, in my opinion. 

Lastly:
Personally, at the moment, I am far more impressed by this generic story: Working dude/chick who juggles family, home/vehicle/property gets to go paddling and still attempt to push himself and his game. or even... young kid goes out with family on rafting trip and paddles and catches eddies for the first time... or personX works on skills to run class V. I get far more stoke from the dude who quit his job to run lots and lots of the Colorado in its entirety---seems to have more soul, in my opinion. 

Kinda pains me to write the latter as I sound like a "hater." But hell...

Where does the heart of the sport lay?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i always thought palouse looked rather runnable.....

what about rainbow, at the MF San Joaquin put in, anybody ever done that? 107'? surely so.......


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

186'?? is it still April fools day? holy crap.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Lito, that is a really good point that the people who appreciate this the most are people who don't kayak. They're the couch potatos that watch the Today Show. Everyone else realizes that it's an insanely high plop and drop. I've got shots of people sticking Big South lines at flood stage that are far more impressive to most paddlers I know. Just my opinion.
Joe


----------



## darkbluewrangler (Jun 4, 2007)

I wonder if this was done in a regular boat, or that new full suspension kayak he has been talking about. Either way congrats to him. wow


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

186.... I wonder when someone will break the 200' mark!!

This guy would be proud!!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd like to see a picture or something from the feat before we go all kablooy


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Holy shit! I'll have to see how hard he stomped it but having boated with Tyler a bunch, he would'nt say he stomped it if he did'nt. The Pedro one always felt a little dirty anyway since it seemed so unplausable that he didn't swim and then went immediatelt to the Today Show. Although to his credit he certainly may have stuck it AND I can't say that I would'nt have gone on the Today Show. That's insane to go so much bigger though. It makes sense a 40 footer in a kayak feels similar to a 40 footer on skiis so a 200 footer in a kayak should be doable.


----------



## TuckerW (Aug 7, 2008)

Tyler is the man plain and simple...plop and drop is the easiest kayaking he does (anyone else here ran the box canyon on the Clarks Fork at age 13?) and no one who is going to post a reply to this has anything on him and yes I know who you all are. Tyler just spent the last month SLAYING every 80-100 footer he could find in Washington in preperation to this and he styled them all. Stop being haters and appreciate how sick it is and one last thing to all you who want to continue this, Tyler just went bigger on Brennans wave then pros who trained on it all winter and he hadnt been in his playboat in months. So the point is keep on hating but no one here on Mountainbuzz has done close to what he has which includes two trips through Hypoxia. Should i continue? This will be my first and last post on this topic......I just had to defend my friend who I know to be more accomplished than almost every "buzzard' out there or any two combined for that matter. "Sick Bird" Tyler and I cant wait to paddle with you in Montana. 
Tucker Whalen


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i remember the young gun video with tyler stomping the right side of mesa like it was a cake walk. tyler can boat. not just huck.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

This is the drop in question: Palouse Falls, Washington
beautiful drop. can't wait to see some footy.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Just to clarify, I'm not saying Tyler is a weak boater. I have no doubt he's sick as hell. I just want to know why we can't get all psyched for all the other amazing hard drops he's run at high water in deep gorges, instead of simply the number 186. 
Joe


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good qustion joe. bigger the better maybe? possible consequences...and the class 4 stuff doesn't compare visually to something of that magnetude. thats a damn big drop. no doubt he's run other hard drops possibly harder but the scale is large for different rapids. slides, stacked pool drop, giant waterfall. its all different. i think id like to see more of tyler all around. props to all you kayakers with extra large balls.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

I’m sure he is. Hell, I was psyched the first time I pulled off a roll, the first time did Browns, the first time I did the Royal Gorge, the first time I did the Poudre, the first time I did #’s etc. It turns out though that no one else gave two shits so I didn’t bother posting it on the internet or making a movie. 

The guy shattered a world record (assuming he stuck it), he isn’t allowed to be a little proud?


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

TuckerW said:


> Should i continue?


No, you should shut up and stop being childish. Nobody here is 'hatin' and nobody here is saying Tyler isn't an outstanding boater... people just want to see some proof. Why are you here telling everyone they don't compare to Tyler? Who cares? Here's a little tidbit that will carry you far in life:

"If you compare yourself with others you may become bitter and vain, for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. Enjoy your achievements and your plans."

If you know what that comes from, then you should try living by it.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm not going to argue that I'm a better kayaker than Tyler, mainly because the fact that almost everyone knows I am a much much better boater than he is (I ran the stikine when I was 13 in a playboat). 

I will however argue that kayaking off 100+ foot waterfalls is a really dumb idea. These "waterfall wars" are encouraging people to keep pushing the limits until someone discovers what the limit is. I think it is bad publicity and promotes a part of the sport that only .000001% kayakers participate in. (Reference Skier Jamie Pierre) It's a movement that is in the opposite direction of kayaking in its purity. 

I'm sure it did take a lot of skill to stick a line like that, but regaurdless I am still way better at kayaking. (Don't you ever forget that Tucker W) 

Congrats Tyler on narrowly avoiding the Darwin awards!
The Darwin Awards

PS, no need to call me ignorant. People have already informed me that I am in a similar thread.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I still say the argument is somewhat pointless. Yes, dropping a huge waterfall is a kind of a dumb idea and definitely dangerous, and no doubt someone will get hurt or killed sooner or later. But, let's face it, kayaking in general is kind of a dumb idea and somewhat dangerous. It's all a matter of degree. I say let people make their own decisions, just make sure they're informed about the risks. 

And seriously, 186 ft? This is getting ridiculous. Someone really needs to cough up the details here. Rumor with no info is lame.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

KSC said:


> I still say the argument is somewhat pointless. Yes, dropping a huge waterfall is a kind of a dumb idea and definitely dangerous, and no doubt someone will get hurt or killed sooner or later. But, let's face it, kayaking in general is kind of a dumb idea and somewhat dangerous. It's all a matter of degree. I say let people make their own decisions, just make sure they're informed about the risks.


That is a good point


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Problem with this is its like Russian Roulette, sooner or later there is going to be a shell in the chamber...


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is John Grace talking with Rush Sturges about the drop in question

John Grace gets a first hand account from Rush Sturges about Tyler Bradt’s world record waterfall descent. | LVM Lunch Video Magazine


----------



## TuckerW (Aug 7, 2008)

Just to clarify: I know that there are tons of sick boaters on Mountainbuzz and I have been watching their posts and reading their TR's for years and they are all way sicker than I will ever be. But there are also a bunch of ding dongs who like to post their ranting criticisms. Some of my ranting (yes I am now one of those ding dongs) began in the post from Pedros drop in which a debate on Tylers skills began. Sorry to offend anyone I just hoping to see more positive response to such a well planned, highly skilled and epic feat.-and thats the last you will hear of me. Promise!
TW


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

dark blue justa little smack talk. no need to pull the turkey leg.


----------



## darkbluewrangler (Jun 4, 2007)

caspermike said:


> dark blue justa little smack talk. no need to pull the turkey leg.


your right


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

JHimick said:


> "If you compare yourself with others you may become bitter and vain, for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. Enjoy your achievements and your plans."
> .


That line is great, felt kinda like my Mom tucking me in at night.

That's also great that it's now called "Waterfall Wars". Hell Yeah, Kayaking is cool again!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

unless you are Tyler's Mom or Dad I don't know how you could criticize this. We are all sitting here transfixed by his feat and talking about it so it is clearly meaningful. I hope my son or daughter never wants to drop huge waterfalls, but I am amazed and inspired that someone could stand at the lip of that thing and make the commitment to run it. I just got butterflies in my stomach typing that sentence so I can't not imagine the mental state Tyler was in above the drop. Remarkable.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

If he stomped it (and it sounds like he did) that's sick as fuck. I was disappointed that Pedros huck got so much press because it was definitely lacking style. 

Keeping it together for 186 feet definitely requires some skill. I wonder what he would have said if he yard saled it? Would he have gone on the today show?

If the video comes out and he lands on his head I'm gonna be super disappointed.

I don't really think carcass hucking is the future of the sport but MAD props for stomping it.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

caspermike said:


> how much freefall is this anybody have the second conversion?


about 3.4 seconds. Goes by kinda quick to the spectator but I'd imagine pretty damn slow for him.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i was going to say he could probably read through the bible by the time he hit the pool


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*On his head?*

Knowing Tyler and seeing him paddle other huge waterfalls(Alexandra in The Source) he didn't land on his head! We're not worthy, we're not worthy, we suck(Wayne's world)! All paddlers just have to bow down and make T. Bradt our king! No pun intended!
Embrace Revolution!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Props to Tyler. 

I haven't had the pleasure of paddling with Tyler, but we have many mutual friends and they put him in the top ten paddlers in the world. The folks telling me this are no joke themselves. I personally don't see the point of falling 100ft hoping for the best, but that doesn't mean I wont watch it and smile that the kids are getting after it.

Paddling is different for everyone, the way it goes into your soul and your personal goals, although we all have a common bond and something only we as paddlers can relate too, everyone has something they want out of it.

Tyler wants to be the man and set the bar, he is doing it. Again props and show me the pictures, cause that waterfall is gorgeous.

Gary


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

pushing the sport or not, stoopid or not, simple plop and drop or not, anyway you look at it, going over a 186' waterfall in a little piece of plastic takes some serious skill, thought processes, and some major cajonies. big props to tyler!

not kayaking but this is a cool video of that falls at flood: YouTube - Palouse Falls - January 2009


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Does anyone have any more details about Tyler's implosion resistant skirt? It seems that if you don't want to come out of your boat at all costs, you could put a bladder inside your cockpit and inflate it from the inside then put a skirt on from the outside. That way, even if the skirt blew, the inflated bladder would keep water out and the boat buoyant. 

What about the accelerometer? Is this for R&D?


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

"_Paddling is different for everyone, the way it goes into your soul and your personal goals, although we all have a common bond and something only we as paddlers can relate too, everyone has something they want out of it."_

I'll second that... 

I was at the premiere of Hotel Charley IV last Saturday, which also featured the premiere of Rush's movie "Africa Revolutions". Tyler was there in support of Rush's film... the irony of life is that the Hotel Charley premiere started with a debate about Pedro's descent of the 127 footer... you know, a mixed bag of cheers and jeers. 2 days later, Tyler fires up Palouse... Wow!

So, we have a regular kayak porn night up here in Portland 1x per month and last night a guy was there who was with Tyler on Tuesday... he gave a pretty good account of the drop and assured everyone that he stuck it... who knows, but I've got no reason to doubt the account... we'll just have to wait for the film.


----------



## jomama (Aug 7, 2006)

*waterfall first hand perspective*

I am one of tyler's best friends and had placed myself at the bottom of the falls, providing safety as a close friend would do. None of us had any doubt that he could stick the line. As he came off the falls he was in the perfect spot in a boat width wide line. His angle was perfect the entire time and and he came away unscathed and cleaned the line. His paddle broke and his skirt stayed on. A new device that will be coming out to the public in the next couple of months was used that helped his skirt stay attatched to the boat. If anyone is questioning this waterfall i can tell you that you are simply being ignorant. In time you will see the photos, and the video of this amazing feat. But quoting xkayaker13 you must be fucking retarded to make stupid outlandish claims. Tyler is an incredible athlete, and i have paddled more miles of class 5 with him than you ever will. Fallen off waterfalls from 5 to 100 feet and there is no doubt of his skill or state of mind. Someday some of you may open your eyes and realize that kayaking is a multifacited sport and running waterfalls is a part of it.



xkayaker13 said:


> I'm not going to argue that I'm a better kayaker than Tyler, mainly because the fact that almost everyone knows I am a much much better boater than he is (I ran the stikine when I was 13 in a playboat).
> 
> I will however argue that kayaking off 100+ foot waterfalls is a really dumb idea. These "waterfall wars" are encouraging people to keep pushing the limits until someone discovers what the limit is. I think it is bad publicity and promotes a part of the sport that only .000001% kayakers participate in. (Reference Skier Jamie Pierre) It's a movement that is in the opposite direction of kayaking in its purity.
> 
> ...


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

KSC said:


> I still say the argument is somewhat pointless. Yes, dropping a huge waterfall is a kind of a dumb idea and definitely dangerous, and no doubt someone will get hurt or killed sooner or later. But, let's face it, kayaking in general is kind of a dumb idea and somewhat dangerous. It's all a matter of degree. I say let people make their own decisions, just make sure they're informed about the risks.


 Agreed, if you are sitting in a kayak, its kayaking, its all part of our sport whether its the stikine or a huge ass waterfall. Tyler is a very well rounded boater, and im stoked he is pushing the limits of what can be done. Nice work Tyler on pushing not only the tallest waterfall descent (one aspect) but also some of the other gnarliest things I have seen (other aspects). Its all kayaking and we all love it. Just like EJ pushes playboating, Tyler pushes waterfall running. Good job man, killed it. The haters are just jealous.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

fred norquist said:


> Agreed, if you are sitting in a kayak, its kayaking, its all part of our sport whether its the stikine or a huge ass waterfall. Tyler is a very well rounded boater, and im stoked he is pushing the limits of what can be done. Nice work Tyler on pushing not only the tallest waterfall descent (one aspect) but also some of the other gnarliest things I have seen (other aspects). Its all kayaking and we all love it. Just like EJ pushes playboating, Tyler pushes waterfall running. Good job man, killed it. The haters are just jealous.


Great points. Waterfalls aren't THE frontier of the sport, but certainly ONE of them, especially when someone jumps WAY beyond anything previous. Sort of like Bob Beamon or Michael Johnson in track/field. Most of us wrestle to get our brain wrapped around a performance that's well beyond where anyone one ever has gone before. I'm still wrestling with what Tyler did and probably will for a long time. Like some others, though, I have my questions about whether higher and higher is THE overall best thing for the sport. But please don't call me/us a hater. Nothing but total respect for Tyler, what he did, and how he did it.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

My statement about being a much better kayker than Tyler Bradt was very sarcastic. I was just poking fun at Tucker W. He is indeed a very sick kayaker, and I will probably never be anywhere as good as he is. Trust me, I do respect Tyler for kayaking at the level he does. Fred, you're right. I am jealous of Tyler's kayaking skills, but I am certainly not envious of running waterfalls that big. Jomamma, you're retarted for thinking I was making a serious claim.

Guess what? This is a public fourm where people can express their opinions, make outlandish claims, and talk a lot of shit. I wouldn't get your panties all bunched up because some random guy is talking smack on the internet. That's what these places are for.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Some Tbrant quotes from boatertalk. I think it mostly serves to just show how ridiculous the whole debate has become. After much thought and personal reflection into my kayaking motivations, I've come to realize that I think these kayaking feats are unbelievably amazing. Hell yea to anyone who has given a dream and stuck it. However, the whole media and money thing makes me absolutely nauseous. It bastardizes the entire feat. Since when did kayakers become cheap whores for mainstream media fodder? How many kayakers regularly watch GMA and how many kayak companies are interested in paying thousands for a single pic? If I was interested in that kind of sport, I'd actually watch the NFL, but I'm too busy because I'm in some amazing far off location with my best friends enjoying the purity of the river. 

Tyler, Pedro and everyone else who has stuck an amazing drop - hell yea for firing that shit. Now throw some shots up on your respective sponsor's sites, put a video on youtube along with a glorious new kayaking vid and just start kayaking again. Hopefully, we can spend some time on the same river one day.

Joe

Quote:
No doubt the waterfall Pedro ran was large, probably 127. I think the kid is a little nuts for falling off of it but who am to judge what some else does and it sure as hell is interesting to watch. The main question here is the World Record part. It seems everyone has their own set of ideas of what the world record is. I am all about my record being broken, it shows progression and puts energy into the waterfall aspect of our sport. It is however disheartening for me to see someone fall on their head, get pushed behind the falls, claw up a rock, get out behind the falls never even make it into the pool in front of the falls and then claim the world record. Its also behind the waterfall so no one will ever see that he didnt swim. There is no proof except for the words of Pedro and maybe someone behind the waterfall already? His claim is already a bit hollow and the Jackson clan is known for stretching the truth a bit. I understand that Jackson is also using it as a publicity stunt and it looks like it is working well. All this shows is that to break the word record waterfall all you have to be able to do is A. Paddle flat water. B. have the balls to fling yourself off a waterfall you know you are going to eat shit on, D have the luck not to be ejected and I guess it would also help to have a rock assisted hand roll. Tell me where skill comes into play here? I spent a lot of time writing an America Whitewater article trying to portray that it takes skill to run waterfalls stating that there is a clear difference between an inner tuber falling off a waterfall and kayaker who uses skill to run a waterfall. Pedro just proved me wrong. If I did what Pedro did I would put it in the carnage seg of my new film and buy my boys a case of beer for them putting up with me being reckless for a day. I wouldn't claim it as a record. I think this claim taints a great aspect of our sport. These are however simply my opinions so take what you will and leave what you want. Maybe I should shut up and buy an inner tube  Thx!


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

JCKeck1 said:


> Since when did kayakers become cheap whores for mainstream media fodder? !


 
News flash: He didn't do it for you or me, he did it for himself, to acomplish something no one else had done. If someone is willing to pay him for his story he would be a moron not to capatilize on it. 

By your logic you are a whore every time you go to work.....afterall, you're only there to collect a pay check.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

That is just one of Joe's job, yeah he has talent


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, I am just going to work for a paycheck, otherwise I'd go kayaking. By your logic, hucking huge waterfalls is just work for a paycheck - definitely not my idea of kayaking.

Tom that was nice - you'll get yours when I get back from Costa. Call in sick to graduation, we need to go smack those southern boys around on the Embudo.

I also think that holding out for the highest bidder definitely does not suggest doing something for one's self unless that selfless act is getting a paycheck. Arguing about a world record and saying that one person's word isn't good enough is also weak form for a selfless act.

Regardless, I'm off to the tropics! Again, nice work all you huckers - get something bigger this week. I hope all y'all get after it while I'm gone, cause it's on next week.

Joe


----------



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree with many of Joe's points above except one. Many times a kayaker and his friends go through great lengths to capture video and stills of an event such as this world record. It sounds like he had an extraordinary crew of people to document the event.

Why not help fund quality documentation by paying the person who recorded it and or the one who completed the feat. Sure I work for _Canoe and Kayak _magazine and hopefully we will publish the photo in our publication. But it sounds like Rush will be putting out another great movie that will include the video. Let's pay to go into the premier or purchase the movie at a store. With all kinds of sponsorship dollars drying up these days most boaters would love some sort of funded kick back for their efforts. It does not diminish the feat to wish for some sort of remuneration. Seems a bit different to me than money grubbing, and I support paying the man a bit.

Just another opinion.

NH


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

My only problem with getting paid to live the lifestyle is when the lure of money starts injuring and killing people. Athletes have to push it so hard nowadays to get the cover, video segment, Red Bull sponsorship, etc. Otherwise they're schmoes like the rest of us, working to feed the addiction. It didn't really hit me until the deaths of Jeremy Lusk and McShlonkey. It seems that an invincible attitude couped with a paycheck for the biggest and baddest is disastrous mix.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

blutzski said:


> My only problem with getting paid to live the lifestyle is when the lure of money starts injuring and killing people. Athletes have to push it so hard nowadays to get the cover, video segment, Red Bull sponsorship, etc. Otherwise they're schmoes like the rest of us, working to feed the addiction. It didn't really hit me until the deaths of Jeremy Lusk and McShlonkey. It seems that an invincible attitude couped with a paycheck for the biggest and baddest is disastrous mix.


These guys are the types of guys that would probably still do it even if no one cared. It’s not like they don’t know the dangers. And people get killed every day driving to work and at work. Why should this be any different? I could get taken out on I-25 or squish myself in a 50 tone press any day of the week all while trying to get a paycheck. And my job is safe compared to most, and boring compared to this.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Nick buddy! How the hell are ya? Miss you around these parts. You still in the PNW - treating you well?

Joe


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

not sure if it's been put up here on some other thread but i came across the video of the actual drop. just amazing. 

187ft Kayak Drop // Outdoor Videos

a great job on the video ,as well.


----------

